# New Signature



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Bob (creaturesall) made this... isn't it cute?


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Did I make it too big or is the size okay?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That is too good! I love it! Bob did a great job! And your little boys gave him very good poses too


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

That is one awesome signature!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

That is cute! I'm still working on another one for you just for fun.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow yes he did!!! great job Bob!!

Nope the size is fine - smaller wouldn't hurt but no need to change it


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Hailee, I'd love to see more! 

I can always change them around for fun


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That's cool  Your boys look great!


----------

